# Clamshell vs. Swing Away



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

It appears that the Swing away press models are over twice the price of a clamshell type.

I guess its easier to remove the transfer paper without removing the item from the platen but does it really make things that much easier?? 

I'm interested in one for a low production environment doing larger transfers on T's.


----------



## artshirt (Aug 25, 2005)

Try HIX Swingman 15. It´s really nice !!


----------



## pocketjacks (Jul 26, 2005)

I have a swing press and it's pretty nice, I dont have to worry about burning myself and its very easy to place the items on the press and make sure it's straight


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

artshirt said:


> Try HIX Swingman 15. It´s really nice !!


It seems like a good price ($600) for a 15x15 swing away press. Any issues or limitations???


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

That will be perfectly fine for low production - and do you just fine as business picks up.


----------



## artshirt (Aug 25, 2005)

CJK440 said:


> It seems like a good price ($600) for a 15x15 swing away press. Any issues or limitations???


The swing-away design moves the upper platen up and to the left or right, getting the platen out of the operator's way. One obvious advantage of the swing-away design is that it gives the operator more room to work with the substrate. The most important difference in the two designs: Clamshell designs are fine if you are only going to print shirts. If you intend to print a thicker garment or other substrate, the clamshell design may cause alignment problems.

By its very design, the clamshell comes down hard on the back of a substrate first. With a thicker substrate, that pinching at the back combined with the delay for the rest of the platen to come into full contact and closure may cause the substrate to shift position. The swing-away design comes down evenly over the entire surface of the substrate and eliminates this problem.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Swingers are prefered in general, but not vastly so. They also require more room to operate. Twice the cost is unusal though; Swing presses are usually about 10% more from what I've seen, nothing insane. They are probably nicer overall, but plenty of people do use the clamshells and don't have problems.


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

Your right, after researching prices a bit more they aren't nearly twice the price.

I think I'm pretty set on a Hix Swingman.


----------



## romietcarb (Oct 8, 2007)

CJK440 said:


> It seems like a good price ($600) for a 15x15 swing away press. Any issues or limitations???


I just want to know where to buy this 15 x 15 Hix swing away press for $600
thanks


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 17, 2007)

romietcarb said:


> I just want to know where to buy this 15 x 15 Hix swing away press for $600
> thanks


We bought our Swingman at Coastal Business Supplies and it included free shipping. It is listed for $641 on their site at the moment but there is an additional 5% off at checkout. It's been a great press to work with. We recently purchased a Mighty Clamshell (11 x 15) to take to shows and so far, it has been excellent as well.


----------



## garyb (Apr 3, 2007)

I also bought my hix swingman from coastal, great little press. They had the best deal I could find with the forum discount!


----------



## jmullen (Nov 16, 2007)

I've used both, the Insta clam shell has done well for me with TMT paper.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

romietcarb said:


> I just want to know where to buy this 15 x 15 Hix swing away press for $600
> thanks


 
Try Todd at http://www.colorstarink.com/ Phone: 800-604-2838 

I just got off the phone with him. They have one the Swingman 15 for $574. By the time they add shipping it will probably be substantially more.

Ernie


----------



## vkbrown (Aug 5, 2007)

I have both styles and find that there are good uses for each of them. The main negative point on the swing away is that it takes up so much room. But I love the fact that I don't have burned places on my hands all of the time, since the heat moves out of the way. Also as others have mentioned, the swing is best for printing thicker items. I print plaques, etc. and the swing is great for that. If you're only doing t-shirts, the clam shell is great (if you don't mind burns on your hands).


----------

